

The NYTimes Doesn't Understand Facebook's API - ynniv
http://ynniv.com/blog/2009/05/nytimes-doesnt-understand-social.html

======
andrewljohnson
No one understands Facebook's API. I won an fbFund grant, and I still don't
understand the API.

If you ask me, Facebook plays it a little fast and loose with their API, and
it's hard-to-use and under-documented. I am pretty good at using APIs - Google
Maps, Flickr, Beautiful Soup, etc. But Facebook's API has had me up at night
beating my head against a wall.

Though, I haven't touched the API in a couple months, so maybe it's rapidly
improved.

